# Plumbline Group????



## Pa Ireland (Mar 25, 2013)

Just wondering has anyone had experience of working with Plumbline Group of companies in Canada.They specialize in concrete and masonry in Alberta. I have been called for an interview with this company and would love some feedback from anybody who has or is working for them already.Thanks


----------

